# WIFI Ibook Livebox pas reconnu



## HImac in touch (12 Août 2005)

Bon voila j'ai mon Ibook depuis 2 jours et naturellement je veux brancher le WIFI pour pouvoir surfer sur le net depuis mon canapé. J'ai été dans les préférences système/Réseau , essayé d'enclencher le WIFI vers la Livebox avec l'Airport extrem mais rien n'est détecté , apres j ai installé des drivers pour que le dongle WIFI de lalivebox marche mais apres avoir écrit la clé wep sur mon mac , il y a d'écrit connexion pendant plusieurs minutes , et même quand je fais un balayage après il ne trouve rien .


Donc si vous trouvez une solution à mon, problème vous serez cool ^^ .

@++


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Bon voila j'ai mon Ibook depuis 2 jours et naturellement je veux brancher le WIFI pour pouvoir surfer sur le net depuis mon canapé. J'ai été dans les préférences système/Réseau , essayé d'enclencher le WIFI vers la Livebox avec l'Airport extrem mais rien n'est détecté , apres j ai installé des drivers pour que le dongle WIFI de lalivebox marche mais apres avoir écrit la clé wep sur mon mac , il y a d'écrit connexion pendant plusieurs minutes , et même quand je fais un balayage après il ne trouve rien .
> 
> 
> Donc si vous trouvez une solution à mon, problème vous serez cool ^^ .
> ...



salut, 
de mémoire le donge (cle USB c'est bien ça ??) n'est pas compatible avec le MAC


----------



## nounours78 (12 Août 2005)

je suppose qu'avec ton ibook tu as la carte airport? 
Dans se cas il te suffi de mettre la livebox en mode association puis en haut à droite tu vas apercevoir un dessin des arc de cercle au nombre de 4.
tu clic dessus et la soit ton modem est détecté seul et donc te faudra entrer ta clé wep.
sinon tu fait autre et tu entre le nom de la livebox puis clé wep hexadécimale 40/128 bit
et enfin ta clé wep.


ps : la 2eme solution est obligatoire si tu as fait la mise a jour 4.2


edit : je crois que j'ai encore perdu une occasion de me taire


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Août 2005)

Hello, je vais profiter de ce thread pour poser ma question.. :rose: 

Je viens de recevoir une Livebox. La connexion par fil avec l'imac se passe sans problème, mais lorsque je veux me connecter par airport avec mon ibook ça ne fonctionne pas.. 

Sur mon ibook j'ai bien dans mon menu d'Airport un réseau appelé "Wanadoo_8....", mais lorsque je veux insérer le long mot de passe de la clé WEP, il me dit que "le réseau sélectionné restreint son accès grace à une liste de controle d'accès dans laquelle cet ordinateur n'est pas répertorié...."

Que faire...??     :mouais: 
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider à me connecter par airport? 
Merci   
DW


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Août 2005)

*OUi mais comment mettre la Livebox en mode association ??*( donc j ai besoin de rien , aucune clé USB WIFI , juste mon IBook équipé de la carte Airport Extrem ) 

J'ai vu sur le site de wanadoo que soit disant il fallait appuyer sur un bouton sous la livebox et que cela devait clignoter mais rien ne se produit , je ne sais pas si c ets moi qui fait qq chose de mal ou si c est la livebox qui deconne ou si c est pas ca le mode Association 

et la clé WEP je vois c'est où mais où trouve t on le nom de la livebox ??

Merci d'avance pour mes 2 questions ^^ je sens que je touche au but ( et en plus j'ai pas envie de prendre la clé usb wifi ^^)


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
La discussion suivante parle trè largement du problème que vous soulevez.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=12&page=2&sort=lastpost&order=&pp=30&daysprune=60


----------



## nounours78 (13 Août 2005)

*HImac in touch* 
pour le mette ta livebox en mode association regarde sur le bouquin "guide de démarrage" que tu as eu avec le cd d'installation. Pour ma party j'ai une inventel et il me faut donc appuyer sur le bouton "1" qui se trouve a l'arrière de la livebox il est assez visible. Sur l'autre marque de livebox il est plus petit et moins visible mais je sais plus ou il se trouve mais bon indiqué sur le bouquin.

Pour le nom de ta livebox il se trouve lui aussi en dessous et commence par wanadoo.... c'est le nom SSID que tu retrouve aussi derrière la boite du cd rom d'installation.

Si tu n'arrive pas a installer ta livebox avec la carte airport met la via le port ethernet afin de configurer le réseau.


*dandywarhol* 
Est ce que tu a mis ta livebox en mode association? sinon voir au dessus


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Août 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Hello, je vais profiter de ce thread pour poser ma question.. :rose:
> 
> Je viens de recevoir une Livebox. La connexion par fil avec l'imac se passe sans problème, mais lorsque je veux me connecter par airport avec mon ibook ça ne fonctionne pas..
> 
> ...



Tu es le seul ordinateur à être connecté à ta Live Box ???
De toute manière tu te connecte avec ta Live Box puis tu vas dans sa configuration (adresse 192. .... je sais plus quoi ) là tu dois avoir une option Réseau et/ou Sécurité ... tu vas voir que ta Live Box restreint l'accès aux ordinateurs via l'adresse MAC. Il y a 2 options interdire l'accès des adresses MAC rentrées ou alors autorisé l'accès des adresses MAC sélectionnées. Si ce n'est déjà fait tu choisis cette dernière option et tu fais ajouter et tu ajoute l'adresse MAC de ta carte Air Port.
Là ça devrait marcher.
Désolé du manque de précision pour le nom des option mais je fais ça de mémoire.
Je pourrais te préciser un peu plus cet aprem' j'aurais la Live Box en face de moi.
Tiens au courant.


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Août 2005)

Salut,
merci pour la réponse rapide 
Je suis allé sur le site 192.... et j'ai essayé de trouver ce dont tu me parles mais je ne vois pas ce que ça peut etre. J'ai enlever le cryptage voir si ça changeait quelque chose, mais ça ne change rien.


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Août 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> merci pour la réponse rapide
> Je suis allé sur le site 192.... et j'ai essayé de trouver ce dont tu me parles mais je ne vois pas ce que ça peut etre. J'ai enlever le cryptage voir si ça changeait quelque chose, mais ça ne change rien.


bon je reprends avec la Live Box sous les yeux : 
- tu tappes http://192.168.1.1
- mot de posse admin
- réseau sans fil : il doit etre activé
- dans parametrages (un peu + en bas dans la page) : Adresse MAc : activé puis tu cliques sur editer la liste de filtres mac > selectionner : Permettre seulement aux ordinateurs listés d'accéder au réseau sans fil. Puis en dessous dans Adresse MAC tu ajoute l'adresse MAC de ta carte AirPort > ajouter  .... 
- sauvegarde ta nouvelle configuration et puis ça devrait marcher ainsi.


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Août 2005)

J'essaye tout ça et je vous tiens au courant ^^


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Août 2005)

Ca y est ca marche je suis trop content , merci à tous pour votre aide , c'est trop cool ^^


Juste un petit truc quand j'utilise le trackpad , j'entend comme un grésillement , je ne sais pas si c'est mes vêtements qui se frotte contre ( lol non je crois pas^^)  , si c'est mon Ibook qui déconne , si mes doigt frotte contre une poussière qui gratte et fais ce bruit ou  si c'est tout a fait normal parce que il charge ou autre ^^ 


Voilà merci encore à tous 


P.S : L'interface sur safari /mac est largement mieu que sur Windaube pour emmetre un post ^^


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Puis en dessous dans Adresse MAC tu ajoute l'adresse MAC de ta carte AirPort > ajouter  ....



Euhh...  :rose: c'est de quelle adresse Mac dont tu parles? Je la trouve ou?  :mouais:


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Août 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Euhh... :rose: c'est de quelle adresse Mac dont tu parles? Je la trouve ou? :mouais:


 
Celle de ton airport sur ton mac , tu regardes dans pref syst. /reseaux et tu vois adresse mac c est avant l onglet TCP /IP 

j'espere t'avoir aidé


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Août 2005)

Cool, c'est bon ça marche..!  Merci


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Août 2005)

Pas de réponses pour le grésiment du track pad ??


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Pas de réponses pour le grésiment du track pad ??



A part celle-ci je ne vois pas quoi dire d'autre :


----------



## ReggySan (17 Août 2005)

salut les gars moi j'ai un autre problème dans le genre.
j'arrive à me connecter sur ma live box via la connection autre et la sélection de la clef wep hexadécimal; mais la lourdeur c'est qu'il faut que je me tape cette manip à chaque sortie de veille et ça c'est lourd !
c'est quoi l'astuce pour éviter cela ?

et aussi comment on fait un mini réseau avec la live box, car g un pc relié lui aussi à la livebox et j'aimerai bien transférer quelques fichiers.

merci d'avance


----------



## tib51 (8 Septembre 2005)

Je remonte le sujet car j'ai aussi ce problème: Ca fonctionne mais pas moyen d'automatiser cela. Il faut à chaque sortie de veille, 
1 Aller dans le menu airport
2 selectionner "autre"
3 Selectionner le réseau de la livebox dans le champ du haut
4 selectionner le cryptage wep dans le champ du milieu
5 rentrer la clé wep en bas.

A force c'est carrément pénible!
Le pire c'est que j'ai déja eu le problème et qu'il s'est résolu.....tout seul! Tout à coup ça s'est mis à fonctionner et à se connecter automatiquement.
Là, j'ai beau lui avoir demandé de se connecter tout seul au réseau de la livebox, il ne le fait pas!!!!!!

Et c'est vrai que j'aimerai bien savoir comment transferer des fichiers entre ordis qui sont connectés à la livebox en wifi....


----------



## ReggySan (10 Septembre 2005)

En ce qui concerne la livebox, apparemment cela ne touche pas tout le monde car ma voisine qui est sur livebox vient de se prendre un ibook et chez elle ça fonctionne correctement donc j'en conclut que cela touche essentiellement les premières versions de livebox qui doivent être merdic.
En ce qui me concerne je suis allé m'acheter une borne airport express et ça a résolu le problème. Mais c'est une solution à 129 eur.

Concernant cette mise en reseau c'est trés simple. quand tout le monde est connecté sur le wifi tu lance le finder et tu cliques sur le globe à gauche en dessous du disque dure et la tu choisi l'autre engin et demandant de monter son disc sur son bureau, il va te demander le mot de passe de l'autre engin et la miracle tu peux surfer sur son hd. En revanche pour les transfert de fichiers tu sera limité par la bande passante de ton wifi. Pour des transferts en masse rapide, le mieux est d'utiliser un hd externe genre ipod en firewire.

J'espère avoir répondu à toutes tes questions.

A plus.


----------



## avaxy (13 Septembre 2005)

apres une petite lecture de se qui se dit, je n'est pas resolut mon probleme de connection airport sur la live box   cela doit fair plus de 3 jour que je suis sur cette connection airport
ce qui ma pusser a me connecter avec mon vieux pintium 3
je demande l'aide car comme vous vous en douter chez wanadoo le mac connait pas vraiment


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

Je te conseille de mettre la LifeBox en mode "Communication réservée pour le Mac" : on introduit dans la LifeBox l'adresse ip v6 [cette adresse est unique] du Mac considéré [on peut en mettre plusieurs]. La liaison est sécurisée au max, cela évite que les voisins profitent de ton WiFi


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

avaxy a dit:
			
		

> je demande l'aide car comme vous vous en douter chez wanadoo le mac connait pas vraiment


Wanadoo a de très bons spécialistes du Mac mais en trop petit nombre et pas sur toutes les plate-formes d'appels ! Il faut insister pour les avoir


----------



## Othon (14 Septembre 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Pas de réponses pour le grésiment du track pad ??


 
J'ai la meme chose sur l'Ibook et sur le PC avec une carte wifi. Je crois que c'est des interferences entre le Wifi et les hauts parleurs.... si tu coupes le son.... tu n'entend plus rien.

A plus


----------



## gile (14 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> bon je reprends avec la Live Box sous les yeux :
> - tu tappes http://192.168.1.1
> - mot de posse admin
> - réseau sans fil : il doit etre activé
> - dans parametrages [...]



chez moi  cette URL ne marche pas. Ca s'affiche "Délai de connection dépassé". Du coup je n'ai pas accès aux paramètres de la livebox. Comment trouver son adresse ? merci d'avance


----------



## Original-VLM (14 Septembre 2005)

gile a dit:
			
		

> chez moi  cette URL ne marche pas. Ca s'affiche "Délai de connection dépassé". Du coup je n'ai pas accès aux paramètres de la livebox. Comment trouver son adresse ? merci d'avance



Si tu essaies de t'y connecter en Wifi, c'est normal. Sans signal tu ne peux accéder ni a internet ni au noeud le plus proche (la LiveBox).
Pour tout ce qui est configuration de modem / routeur, il est conseillé d'utiliser un cable Ethernet. Une fois que tout est configuré correctement (SSID, Clef WEP ou WPA, Filtrage ou non d'adresse Mac), tu pourras retirer le cable et profiter de Airport / Wifi.


----------



## gile (14 Septembre 2005)

j'étais connecté en ethernet quand j'ai esssayé d'accéder aux paramètres de la livebox !


----------



## avaxy (15 Septembre 2005)

cc col ms j'ai trouver une solution pour me connecter en wifi j'ai juste changer la clé wap en cle wep exadicmale
par contre le trousseau ne garde pas le code donc il faut que je le rentre a chaque demarage
or il doit bien y avoir une solution pour la garder cette clé
pour le parametrage pour mac c'etait une bonne idée ms d'autre poste son connecter et je suis le seul sur mac


----------



## ReggySan (16 Septembre 2005)

hello,

l'adresse c'est 192.168.0.1 ou 1.1 à la fin tu peux avoir les deux.., évidemment il faut se connecter dessus par cable ethernet droit.

concernant ce problème de livebox, ça me l'a fait aussi au départ, mais ça ne le fait pas sur toutes les livebox. c'est simplement parceque tu as la première version inventel. théoriquement c'est une merde venant de cette passerelle et wanadoo devrait la changer gracieusement, mais ils ne le feront pas. 
enfin tu peux toujours essayer...
Dans ce cas deux solutions s'offrent à toi :

La plus chère, la plus pratique et la plus sécurisé : l'achat de l'airport express, le petit boitier que tu va brancher sur le secteur, il sera relié à la livebox par cable ethernet, aucun risque d'incompatibilité, un parfeu suplémentaire, une meilleure portée, possibilité de piloter la chaine hifi à distance via i tunes (ça c'est assez terrible !).

La moins cher, dés que tu veux te connecter tu vas dans les préférences systèmes et tu demandes un diagnostic reseau, et là il se reconnectera tout seul car il aura quand même conservé tes paramètres (là c'est un bug apple). mais à la longue ce process te gonflera je pense comme ça me l'a fait.

bon courage.


----------



## Original-VLM (16 Septembre 2005)

ReggySan a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> l'adresse c'est 192.168.0.1 ou 1.1 à la fin tu peux avoir les deux.., évidemment il faut se connecter dessus par cable ethernet droit.
> 
> ...



Je vous dirai pas ce que je pense des solutions Modem / Routeur fournies par les FAI hein


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

Pour tout les possesseurs de LiveBox : livebox.forumactif : forum sur la livebox de wanadoo


----------



## avaxy (19 Septembre 2005)

Veuillez cliquer sur une des icônes de « Réponse rapide » dans les messages ci-dessus pour activer la réponse rapide.  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3399105#j'ai trouver une solution qui etais anoncé su le forum
ms aujourd'hui le probleme et que je doit toujours rentre le cle wep hexadecimal 
c'est un peut fastidieux ms bon pour le moment je fait avec


----------



## rogerwood (25 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> bon je reprends avec la Live Box sous les yeux :
> - tu tappes http://192.168.1.1
> - mot de posse admin
> - réseau sans fil : il doit etre activé
> ...








Salut

Moi aussi , j'ai ce problème là, mais quand je tape l'adresse http://192.168.1.1,
 quel nom d'utilisateur et quel mot de passe je doit mettre?

Merci de ton aide

romain

macuser, ibook G4


----------



## tib51 (25 Septembre 2005)

La livebox est onfigurée par défaut comme ceci:
nom d'utilisateur: admin
mot de passe: admin


----------



## avaxy (3 Octobre 2005)

Veuillez cliquer sur une des icônes de « Réponse rapide » dans les messages ci-dessus pour activer la réponse rapide.
le plus simple pour ma par est tu rentre sur ton icon airport,
puis tu va dans autre a ce moment une fenetre s'ouvre avec 2 ou 3 case tu selectionne dans nom du reseau le code de ta liveboxe 
après tu selectiionne clé wep hexadécimale puis tu rentre ton code
le probleme et que tu aurra chaque fois besoin de retaper le code et de faire la manipulation  l'operation est fastidieuse mais pour le moment c'est le seulm moyen que je connaisse pour te connecter sans acheter un airport externe.  
si d'autre personne peuvent me guider je suis a la recherche d'infos


----------



## jbsax (3 Octobre 2005)

avaxy a dit:
			
		

> Veuillez cliquer sur une des icônes de « Réponse rapide » dans les messages ci-dessus pour activer la réponse rapide.
> le plus simple pour ma par est tu rentre sur ton icon airport,
> puis tu va dans autre a ce moment une fenetre s'ouvre avec 2 ou 3 case tu selectionne dans nom du reseau le code de ta liveboxe
> après tu selectiionne clé wep hexadécimale puis tu rentre ton code
> ...


 J'ai aussi ce problème là depuis la derniere mise à jour airport (1.4.2? je ne suis pas sur de la version exact). Il est clair que ce n'est pas la livebox qui est en cause car le problème est apparu directement après cette mise à jour. C'est donc un bug apple et je revenais justement sur ce forum pour voir si des solutions avait été trouvé depuis. A priori non, car j'ai parcouru le forum en long et large et en travers et rien de satisfaisant. Pour ma part dans l'attente d'une solution j'ai supprimé la sécurité par clé wep et réglé le temps d'initialisation à 1 minute sur ma livebox inventel.(configuration/avancée/sans fil). C'est vrai que c'est moins sécurisé qu'avec un cryptage wep, mais bon c'est moins pénible que de retaper à chaque démarrage la clé wep, et puis 1 minute, il faut vraiment être à l'affût. Rien ne nous empêche également de contrôler à fréquence régulière les hosts autorisés. 
Si quelqu'un a enfin trouver une solution pour contourner ce problème, je suis preneur!!!


----------



## arno102 (28 Octobre 2005)

:rose: 





			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> bon je reprends avec la Live Box sous les yeux :
> - tu tappes http://192.168.1.1
> - mot de posse admin
> - réseau sans fil : il doit etre activé
> ...


 
Bonjour,

J'ai une livebox inventel et imposible de trouver les parametrages d'adresse Mac dont tu parles. Tu parles bien de la livebox Inventel ??

Merci


----------



## Kilian2 (28 Octobre 2005)

J'ai une livebox sagem c'est vraiment si difficile de s'y connecter en airport ? Parce que si je m'ach&#232;te le nouvel iMac  j'aimerais bien profiter du Wifi et du r&#233;seau local sans soucis


----------



## jbsax (28 Octobre 2005)

arno102 a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> ...




Je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt de la sagem car sur l'inventel il y a juste la liste des ordinateurs identifiés et avec juste la possibilité de les supprimer. Pour ajouter un nouvel ordinateur sur l'inventel la seule solution est d'appuyer sur le bouton d'association.
Concernant l'association sagem et imac, je ne sais pas vu que j'ai une inventel mais si ta livebox sagem est déjà configurée tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème à rajouter ton imac.

Je profite de ce post pour relancer ma demande:
Toujours pas de nouvelle d'un correctif airport pour régler le problème de la sécurisation par clé wep?


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Octobre 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une livebox sagem c'est vraiment si difficile de s'y connecter en airport ? Parce que si je m'achète le nouvel iMac  j'aimerais bien profiter du Wifi et du réseau local sans soucis



Y'a pas de soucis mais il faut une connexion filaire la première fois ... c'est tout.
Sinon oui j'ai une Sagem


----------



## Kilian2 (29 Octobre 2005)

Ok alors    

Cela me donne encore plus envie d'avoir mon G5 

Et pour le reseau local et le partage d'imprimante par exemple y a t'il quelque chose de sp&#233;cial &#224; faire ?


----------



## arno102 (30 Octobre 2005)

jbsax a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt de la sagem car sur l'inventel il y a juste la liste des ordinateurs identifiés et avec juste la possibilité de les supprimer. Pour ajouter un nouvel ordinateur sur l'inventel la seule solution est d'appuyer sur le bouton d'association.
> Concernant l'association sagem et imac, je ne sais pas vu que j'ai une inventel mais si ta livebox sagem est déjà configurée tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème à rajouter ton imac.
> 
> Je profite de ce post pour relancer ma demande:
> Toujours pas de nouvelle d'un correctif airport pour régler le problème de la sécurisation par clé wep?


 
Je profite de ce post pour relancer ma demande:
Toujours pas de nouvelle d'un correctif airport pour régler le problème de la sécurisation par clé wep?[/quote]

J'ai noté une bizzarerie en connectant mon iBook G4 a ma livebox dans le menu Aiport : à un moment, en mode "WPA personnel" selectionné par défaut semble-t-il, j'ai rentré une vingtaine de fois ma clef WEP et me suis fait jeter à chaque fois ; j'ai donc choisi dans le menu Aiport "autre" et ai selectionné " mot de passe WEP" et là ça a marché..est-ce normal et est-ce problème que tu évoques ci-dessus ? C'est un problème de sécurité ?? Merci !


----------



## jbsax (30 Octobre 2005)

C'est exactement cela, et le plus embêtant c'est que tu es obligé à chaque fois que tu redémarres ton mac de refaire cette manip. Alors taper à chaque fois la cle wep, cela devenait lassant pour rester poli et c'est pourquoi j'ai réglé ma livebox comme je l'ai décrit dans un post précédent.

:hein: Ceci dit je serais curieux de savoir si sur tiger ce problème demeure? (je suis encore sous panther).


----------



## nounours78 (30 Octobre 2005)

Salut

moi aussi toujours le souci quand je redemarre mon ibook obligé de retaper la clé wep. heureusement je le fais qu'une fois par semaine en gros.
Mais y a une chose que je ne comprend pas chaque fois que je vais chez mon copin, lui aussi chez wanadoo avec une livebox, bah j'ai pas de souci je me connecte directement a sa livebox.

J'ai une inventel et lui une sagem est ce que ca peux venir de là?


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (22 Mars 2006)

bon j'ai un souçi...je suis la procédure indiquée pour faire accepter mon nouveau powerbook à la place de mon ancien sur la live box....mais quand je rentre dans le programme de gestion de la live box sur le pc de mon réseau, on ne me propose plus la possibilté de rajouter une adresse mac....je trouve ça où ?

je l'ai déjà fait et il ne me semble pas que j'accèdais à ces menus, le programme a du être mis à jour....
help...


----------



## XavH (22 Mars 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte le sujet car j'ai aussi ce problème: Ca fonctionne mais pas moyen d'automatiser cela. Il faut à chaque sortie de veille,
> 1 Aller dans le menu airport
> 2 selectionner "autre"
> 3 Selectionner le réseau de la livebox dans le champ du haut
> ...


Je viens de trouver le moyen d'automatiser la connexion à ma Livebox (inventel) alors que cela était devenu impossible depuis le système 10.4.x
Il faut se connecter à la Livebox, et dans configuration/avancée/sans fil, sélectionner "WEP seulement" (attention, je n'ai pas réussi à valider avec Safari, par contre cela a marché avec FireFox). Par contre, contrairement à toi, je voyais quand même le nom du réseau apparaitre dans le menu "airport" de la barre de manu. Il faut aussi télécharger la dernière mise à jour du gestionnaire de carte airport (404.2, à vérifier ds les info systèmes).
J'espère que cela pourra aider...
Xav


----------

